# Mushroom Expert WANTED



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm looking for someone with extensive knowledge of Michigan mushrooms to speak or put on a seminar class for interested sportsman. Our sportsmans club, Ubly Fox Hunters, would like to host such an event. Please contact me if you have any ideas.

Thank you

Dale 989-551-9031


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Contact Phil Tedeschi at [email protected] He is the president of the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club.
http://www.michiganmushroomhunters.org


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

where and when are you planning on having the seminar? Would it be open to thet public?


----------

